# When do they start barking?



## Leona2025 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I'm a newbie when it comes to chis and just want to introduce myself and my lovely baby. I have a baby name Gigi. Her mom is half pomeranian and half long hair chihuahua and her dad is a full long hair chihuahua. 

She is 6 months old and weighs 3.5lbs. She is so go go go, lol. I have a question question is about barking. Gigi does not bark. She barked a little when I first put her in her play pen when she was a baby, but besides those few time I have never heard her bark. When someone knocks at the door she goes over and looks, but that is all. She loves strangers! 

Now I'm not complaining, I'm just wondering is there age where they suddenly start up with the excessive barking and disliking strangers? When she was little I took her around a lot of people so that she would be socialized and I have a lot of friends around.

I have two friends with chis and they never stop barking. She is very quiet. I would like her to stay that way. Here are pictures of her when I first got her. I can't get of her now because she doesn't stay still. Thanks everyone.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Aw she is such a cutie! And welcome to the forum!
LOL @ suddenly excessive barking & disliking strangers... thats sadly a stereotype that a lot of people think of when they think of chi's AND poms. 

But it sounds like you're doing everything right; LOTS of socialization and exposure to different things while she's young! The barking is usually a way of saying 'Hey! you're new! I don't know you!" or an alarm, that they hear or see something new. If you get them used to all those kinds of stimuli, there's not much reason to bark or be alarmed by those things. 

I would just keep up the good work and do what you're doing. If she does start to bark or something, use a word or phrase like "That'll do," and stop her before she gets too excited. We use the term "Settle," for our crew.

Count your blessings, most people would love to have a quiet little dog lol!


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh it will happen Sweetie. Frankie was about 7 months old when he first barked and Benny was a little older.....
Enjoy the quiet. Frankie was our first and I thought there was something wrong with him, he was so quiet.... Not any more! :foxes15:


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Amberleah is 5 months old and has only barked maybe 4 times. The last time I heard her was someone at door. but only couple barks, So I know she can, I hope it says quite. for my husband sake. me don't bother me at all.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I believe Gracie let loose with the barking around 6 months - we hadn't had her long. Now, I wish she would quit. I've gotten it under control, and down to a low growl when something gets her worked up. She loves EVERYONE...She just has to puff her chest out and show off now and then.


----------



## wild.irish.rose (Jul 7, 2011)

*barking*

:hello1:i have 5 chis(i is still 2 young 2 live w/me)n 1 pom.everyones pretty quiet except 4 1 male).my 1 1/2 pounder-bailey-has never barked.count ur blessings


----------



## elexis617 (Apr 14, 2008)

She will get there. My Bella is 18 months and just now barking at strangers


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

Bailey is about 5 months and I've heard her bark twice.


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi my buster is 1 year now and he only barks at a noise outside rarly and never inside thats one reason i love him so much hes just a sweetheart


----------



## Leona2025 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks Everyone! I'm really hoping she stays quiet. She's so adorable. Whenever people come over they immediately want to pick her up and she loves it. Her favorite place is right on my shoulder. I kept her playpen downstairs so she has always been exposed to constant activity and noise.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

I was only just wondering myself yesterday with Bonnie who is not even 5 months old. I have never heard her bark once. Making a little noise wanting to be carry, yes, but not barking YET!! My other 3 bark but only when the door bell rings but cannot remember when they started now. So reading this thread makes me rethink again because the thought of Bonnie has a problem got to me.


----------

